
FDA approves coronavirus treatment: hydroxychloroquine - omarchowdhury
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11211097/malaria-drug-first-approved-coronavirus-treatment/
======
kian
Sorry for the crosspost here, and I'll delete it if you think it is
inappropriate, dang, but -

To any scientists - an anti-malarial is found to be effective against
coronavirus. At the same time, initial reports are suggesting that people with
type O blood have a reduced risk of infection and lower infection severity
than those with other blood types. The same pattern also holds true for
malaria, with type O blood having a protective and suppressive effect. If the
coronavirus is getting into cells via the ACE2 receptor, why would we expect
any of this other stuff to be effective? Why is an anti-parasitic working to
reduce viral load? Why is the same blood type protective of both? What common
mechanism of action or attack (perhaps hitching a ride on blood cells to
spread through the body?) are we missing?

~~~
LensLarque
got any link on this? I am O type and I think I got the virus last week (I
live in a virus hot spot in Europe). I just got a mild fever though and my
wife got infected 3 days later, she had the same symptoms. We fell we still
have it because now we both cannot smell things, and my wife has cannot taste
anything.

~~~
kian
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v1)

I hope you have a pulse oximeter - go to the hospital if it gets below 95!

------
bagpuss
Please don’t give The Sun the oxygen of coverage or links, it is as
authoritative as The National Enquirer.

Not to mention they are known lying scum who traduced the 96 dead at
Hillsborough.

------
Giorgi
It was not: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-19/trump-
tou...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-19/trump-touts-
malaria-drug-as-potential-coronavirus-treatment)

------
tinus_hn
Is that drug going to be available to large groups of people for reasonable
prices? Or is there a problem manufacturing it?

